# Eyeclops Cheese



## PencilHead (Jul 11, 2011)

Bout ready?


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting......your trichs look purple to me...see some ambers as well.


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, Hammie, the SS/Purple Max seems to affect pure Indies more than Sats.  I use it for the SS bud-stacking factor, but this run has purple stems and veins, even occasional purple trics.  The color purple never did much for me anyway.  My needs are meager--just looking for what-died-in-here stench and full-body-and-brain damage.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2011)

very nice *Pencilhead*..thanks for shareing with us

:48:


----------



## Irish (Jul 12, 2011)

looks like the trichs from that bpotm gg.:hubba: 

that eyeclops works well...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2011)

i am very interested in growing cheese if anyone might make a suggestion


----------



## PencilHead (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry, Sunshine, I meant "cheese" as in fluff, showing-off, cheezy.  Never grew any cheese strains.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2011)

lol---never mind


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2011)

I have started an exodus cheese, i will let you know in four months what i think, ok?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2011)

:ciao: rosebud---that would be great to see---I like your new av


----------

